# How to “move” the thought bubble.



## Kattea (May 6, 2021)

I tried to read up on this, but I must be doing this wrong. Maple asked to move out today so I quickly closed the game mid-conversation. I hopped forward a day, no thought bubble. Kept going forward one day at a time, but the bubble was lost. Went back to the original day, then hopped forward 15 days, still nothing. That’s about as much as I’m comfortable time travelling, but from what I’ve read it should be enough? What am I missing?


----------



## buny (May 6, 2021)

as far as i know you shouldn't talk to the villager with the bubble at all if they're not the one you want to move out. I think your mistake there was that you spoke to Melba and that made the bubble disappear for now. im not an expert at this so i might be wrong but that's how i do it 

edit: seeing people say it doesn't reset if you close the game mid-conversation and don't say a yer or no, makes me think i'm probably wrong then, it might just be bad luck?  i remember sometimes when i tried to move villagers i also had the bubble disappear for a few days and i was wondering what i did wrong x.x well, hope it doesn't get too frustrating and you manage to move out the one you want asap! ;w;


----------



## Foreverfox (May 6, 2021)

Yes, i think that's what I've seen too, if the thought bubble is over someone you don't want to move out, keep moving days. Another thing I've read is to try around 1pm, as that is when most villagers are outside. You might have a better chance of seeing the one you want to move out.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 6, 2021)

I haven't done the TT method, but I'm pretty sure you do need to talk to the villager you want to move out occasionally. The 'it's been a while since we last spoke' dialogue overrides everything else iirc. Also, occasionally there won't be thought bubbles. Sometimes the game just won't roll a new villager to leave that day, sometimes the villager who's been chosen to move will be inside on start-up, etc...

As long as you exited out of the game mid-conversation without giving an answer to Maple's dialogue, that shouldn't have effected anything. I move my villagers out in real time and I've never had an issue getting bubbles most days despite talking to everyone I see with the bubble and closing out if I want them to stay.


----------



## KayDee (May 6, 2021)

You’re doing it correctly. As long as you’ve reached the 15 day mark, there should be someone asking to move out everyday. The thing is, sometimes the bubble doesn’t generate right away when you start the game or the villager that’s supposed to have it is inside their house. What you can do is either exit the game to shuffle the villagers that’s outside or just move forward another day.

Also, if you’re not comfortable moving too far ahead in the calendar, you can just keep moving back and forth within the same week once someone has the bubble.


----------



## Etown20 (May 6, 2021)

If you didn't tell Maple yes or no, it shouldn't have reset. The villager that the game picks to have the bubble doesn't always have it at all times so it can be tricky. Sometimes the villager can be in their house or in the middle of one of their outside preset routines (exercising, catching bugs, etc) and not have the bubble until later in the day. Sometimes I will travel to different hours in the day and try to find who has it before moving to the next day.


----------



## Serabee (May 6, 2021)

What I do is not talk to the villager AT ALL. Period. Once I see that bubble, I save and quit (not just reset, I actually save and quit) Then I TT forward one day. Generally a new villager has a bubble. If they don't, or it's not who I want, I save and quit and TT forward another day. And repeat until I get the right one. Keep two things in mind:
1. Sometimes you get a thought bubble and it WON'T be to move. Just keep trying.
2. From my experience, you'll either get a "ping" (a villager running up to you) or a thought bubble. I always save and TT forward a day once I'm pinged, because I never can seem to find a thought bubble after that.
3. Sometimes I get to the point where I don't seem to see any thought bubbles and get no pings. In that case, I may go back to the start date, then TT forward again and start over.

And... well, that's my experience! It works well for me.


----------



## Licorice (May 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> What I do is not talk to the villager AT ALL. Period. Once I see that bubble, I save and quit (not just reset, I actually save and quit) Then I TT forward one day. Generally a new villager has a bubble. If they don't, or it's not who I want, I save and quit and TT forward another day. And repeat until I get the right one. Keep two things in mind:
> 1. Sometimes you get a thought bubble and it WON'T be to move. Just keep trying.
> 2. From my experience, you'll either get a "ping" (a villager running up to you) or a thought bubble. I always save and TT forward a day once I'm pinged, because I never can seem to find a thought bubble after that.
> 3. Sometimes I get to the point where I don't seem to see any thought bubbles and get no pings. In that case, I may go back to the start date, then TT forward again and start over.
> ...


Hey, would this work also with your last move in?


----------



## Serabee (May 6, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Hey, would this work also with your last move in?


I've seen some people swear it's completely impossible, the game simply isn't coded that way. I've also seen people say that it totally can IF you TT out far enough.
...But I don't have any personal experience with that. If I had to guess, I'd lean towards "no"


----------



## Kattea (May 6, 2021)

Thanks guys for all the advice, it’s reassuring to know I’m on the right track at least. You see all these tutorials on “how to move a villager out in 20 min or less” so it makes you wonder what you’re doing wrong when it’s taking forever.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 6, 2021)

What I'd recommend is to find a day that has a thought bubble, say a Tuesday. If it's not who you want, save the game, and go forward one day. If Wednesday also has a villager with a thought bubble, but it's not the one you want, save the game, and go back to Tuesday. Keep cycling between the 2 days while saving each time until you get your desired villager. This way is one of the most successful for me, and it doesn't require massive TT'ing forward.  Usually going between 12pm - 3pm or so are the best times for thought bubbles to appear.


----------



## CylieDanny (May 11, 2021)

BalloonFight said:


> What I'd recommend is to find a day that has a thought bubble, say a Tuesday. If it's not who you want, save the game, and go forward one day. If Wednesday also has a villager with a thought bubble, but it's not the one you want, save the game, and go back to Tuesday. Keep cycling between the 2 days while saving each time until you get your desired villager. This way is one of the most successful for me, and it doesn't require massive TT'ing forward.  Usually going between 12pm - 3pm or so are the best times for thought bubbles to appear.


I can vouce for this! This actually works really well when Im trying to move out someone. It does take lots of patience though,

Another way is just turn off the game, turn it back on. The bubble sometimes moves around


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2021)

Its only when you see it appear on the villager that you don't want to leave. When you see it, do NOT talk to them. Instead save and quit the game, and then time travel a day ahead (make sure its not on Saturday) and then log back in and the thought bubble should appear on a different villager. Keep in mind this takes like 15 days for it to spawn in if you had a villager recently moved out or moved in and also its very RNG with the thought bubble of where its going to land.


----------



## froggycove (Oct 8, 2022)

Kattea said:


> I tried to read up on this, but I must be doing this wrong. Maple asked to move out today so I quickly closed the game mid-conversation. I hopped forward a day, no thought bubble. Kept going forward one day at a time, but the bubble was lost. Went back to the original day, then hopped forward 15 days, still nothing. That’s about as much as I’m comfortable time travelling, but from what I’ve read it should be enough? What am I missing?


sometimes a thought bubble isn’t a moving out bubble, i know in your case it was, but if you ever want to know whether it is or not, i’m pretty sure you go into a building and then go back out, and if it’s still there it’s a moving out bubble. i’m pretty sure this is true, but if it isn’t lmk


----------

